# Couple of my projects



## target

Just thought I would share a few pics of some of my projects.

Stand for a 65 gallon salt tank.


----------



## target

Stand for a 20 gallon


----------



## Chappy

You certainly don't mess around! Nice to see old-fashioned craftsmanship. Good job


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I really like the 65 gallon stand. Was that with pine?

I am thinking clear beech or maple clear for my cube.


----------



## target

And some misc. woodworking projects


----------



## target

More, including my double stand for 2-46 gallon bowfronts.


----------



## target

Embersmom said:


> You certainly don't mess around! Nice to see old-fashioned craftsmanship. Good job


Thank you, I enjoy building them. Attention to detail is important.



2wheelsx2 said:


> I really like the 65 gallon stand. Was that with pine?
> 
> I am thinking clear beech or maple clear for my cube.


Nope that was, are you ready, MDF. Painted and sealed very well to eleviate any concerns over water damage.

Maple or birch for your cube would look great. Looking forward to that project.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I love that double stack 46 gallon. I might have another project for you after all.  I got a 15 long and 20 gallon with the same footprint, one with a stingray and one with a DIY my coworker did for me (a bit rickety but does the job). I'm really like the clean enclosed look.


----------



## target

That was a fun build. Getting the curve for the doors was tough. A double stand for a 15 and a 20 wouldn't be difficult. The one I am going to be doing for hoolagal might have her 30g on top, 5g below it, and 2-2.5's below that. Just need to check that it won't be too high with all of them, don't want it to topple.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I just showed the pic to my wife and the acceptance factor was very high. I think you just allowed me to get more tanks!


----------



## plantedinvertz

Nice Projects! Good Job


----------



## kbuntu

Very nice Daniel. !!


----------



## target

2wheelsx2 said:


> I just showed the pic to my wife and the acceptance factor was very high. I think you just allowed me to get more tanks!


LOL, glad I could help. You know where to come for stands for them 



plantedinvertz said:


> Nice Projects! Good Job





kbuntu said:


> Very nice Daniel. !!


Thanks guys.


----------



## Mech Eng

Some great looking pieces. Cann't wait to read another of your projects.

Cheers


----------



## target

Thanks Mech Eng. I had detailed the building process for the 65 & 20 gallon stands in the old forum. Next week I should be starting a 30 gallon stand so i will detail that one. It's going to be pink! Never done one that colour before


----------



## dean9922

Very nice woodworking Target....you definitely have great skills. Good Job!!!


----------



## beN

thats some nice work dude! tempting


----------



## effox

You're quite talented... "DAMN YOU!!!"


----------



## Stu_H

very nice daniel. can you pm me a price for the 65 gal stand please.


----------



## Claudia

Beautiful work, if u need help let me know  I wouldlve to learn a thingo or 2


----------



## Morainy

Really great looking stands!


----------



## target

Thanks everyone. Ben, effox let me know if you want one. . Claudia, I will let you know. Stu, pm sent.


----------



## keitarosan

nice! you've got some talent and skills there buddy!


----------



## target

Thanks, its my other hobby, fish being first


----------



## Adz1

most assuredly you are talented with wood.
those are some very nice pieces of furniture..


----------



## target

Thanks again. I have a few more projects in the works and will post pictures when the time comes. Also planning a big workbench for myself, as soon as I get my new place with the 2 car garage


----------



## L!$A

Nice quality of work Daniel!!


----------



## target

Thanks Lisa, remember to give me a shout when you need a new stand for your puffers.


----------



## t-bore

Nice workmanship!


----------



## target

Thanks t-bore. I will definitely be starting one this weekend, a pink stand for hoolagal! Looking forward to it. I will be starting a thread to detail its construction.

here's a link to it: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=537


----------

